# Bourn Hall - anyone doing FET currently?



## Tfor3 (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi FF

After a   yesterday I will now be going forward with FET at Bourn. We have 3   (2 at 1 cell and 1 at 8 cell, grade 2) From reading literature from Bourn it seems like they want everyone on a med FET, has anyone had a natural FET at Bourn? Or can anyone shed any light on their experiences either currently or in the recent past?

Thanks

T



xx


----------



## carol d (May 1, 2007)

Hi T43   

So very very sorry to hear about your BFN yesterday. I think you must be very very brave to want to go again so soon it took me months to even talk about it let alone go back to the clinic, even now it makes me weepy thinking about it (but that could be the drugs I'm on )

I am currently at Bourn and having my first med FET. I didn't get a choice (I don't think) about med or not. As I have a bicorneal uterus so my lining doesn't get very thick maybe that's why I didn't get a choice   Who knows??
How did you find Bourn? The first time we went back in 2005 we found it daunting, they rattle on about everything as if you know exactly what they mean...   But this time I feel alot better as they seem to take the time to explain everything in detail. My first time was IVF/ICSI so that's confusing on it's own I suppose. 

Keep in touch xx


----------



## Tfor3 (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi Carol

Great to hear from you. I think I need to go back quickly as I have got into the mindset - i'm going to get this done once and for all - kind of thing and so I won't let it defeat me! We too had IVF / ICSI. 

Who did you see at Bourn? I have found everyone to be extremely patient and kind up to now. 

Where are you in your FET cycle? (sorry for all the questions, please feel free to not answer) I am really going to question them carefully about med / non med - I'd much prefer non-med if it's possible. I appreciate what you're saying about your situation, that may be why they recommended med for you. 

Just waiting for them to call me back re an appt.

All the very best with your FET, may see you at Bourn over the next few weeks (always happy to have a coffee / chat!)

Tess



xx


----------



## carol d (May 1, 2007)

Hi Tess 

Thanks for the reply - I feel you are a very determined person so I know you will get there 

As for me I am stimming at the moment (tablets thank god) and back at Bourn tomorrow (26th) for a scan so fingers crossed there say everything is working and I might have my frosties put back next week    
How many frosties do you have ? 
We have 7 
We are going for blasts this time, what about you?
Love to meet for coffee chat whenever you're free.
Maybe even catch up at the clinic soon 

xx Stay positive WE are gonna get there...  
carol


----------



## Tfor3 (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi Carol

Good luck for tomorrow (it's my wedding anniversary - hope it bring's you luck)      

I have my review appt on Friday at 9am with Mr Mathews. I have 3   so i'm just hoping we get them through the thaw, 1 is an eight cell (frozen on day 3) and 2 are 1 cell (frozen on day 1). I'm not sure how long before ET they thaw them (not sure of whole FET process until Friday) so the 8 cell may have moved on some way but I don't think we'll have enough to say we'll definitely go for blasts.  

Do you live locally? 

Let me know how it goes tomorrow  

Tess



xx


----------



## carol d (May 1, 2007)

Morning Tess

Thanks for the good wishes - I don't know what your DH is like but mine just keeps saying everything will be fine and to stop worrying but how do you do that?? 

I can't remember what stage my frosties are at but I know 2 are at one stage and the other five at another so they get thawed on different days to get to blasts together.
We know it's a risk going to blasts but Mr Matthews is happy to try as we have seven. It's good to hear you are with him too he's really nice. We also see another consultant (can't remember his name) who did my hyso (can't remember what's thats called either  ) and he was hilarious. When doing the investigation it really really hurt and I told my DH that if he hadn't had my legs strapped down I would have kicked him where it hurts HARD  my DH told him this and every time we see him he says "oh yes you are the violent one who doesn't like me so this better work  "
We live just outside Bury St Edmunds - where do you live?
carol xx


----------



## Tfor3 (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi Carol

I'm at RAF Wyton, near St Ives so not too far away.

I have decided the following re DH's...

Most (and I fully appreciate not all) DH's have only the issue of entering a small room, with a small tub and flicking through a plastic covered (yes really, yuk!) magazine for a few minutes, emerging with said tub more full than when they went in.

I feel they should then also have placebo injections each time we have them, have blood taken to match us too and at least 5 times be stripped from the waist down, placed in an uncomfortable chair, with legs akimbo and wave their danglies for all and sundry to see!! (OK if you really insist I am happy to concur and sit in the room with the mags for 5 minutes to match their suffering)

all those in favour...?      

Good luck for today

Tess



xx


----------



## carol d (May 1, 2007)

So true TESS SO TRUE  

But with all there faults we love em to bits  

You are quite near to me - so maybe are schedules we catch up soon. I think I have to have another scan this week if everything goes ok today so it may even be Friday who knows
Are you working at the moment?

carol xx trying to stay positive


----------



## Tfor3 (Jun 18, 2007)

You have to love 'em really don't you, otherwise you'd kill 'em!!!! Obviously as it's my wedding anniversary today (and DH bought me breakfast in bed!) i'd better be extra nice!

I'm currently a lady of leisure - took voluntary redundancy from a very full on sales management role at the end of March. Luckily it's given me both the money and the time to go for tx but it can also get a bit boring when, like me, you have been used to working 10-12 hours a day for many years. I also had a 2 hour commute each way to work every day which is the main reason i decided to leave! I don't miss that at all.

Be postitive       what time's your scan today?

Tess

 

xx


----------



## carol d (May 1, 2007)

Happy Anniversary    How many years?
Breakfast in bed - lucky you I had to get up at 7 spray and take drugs then feed my two bassett hounds then make sarnies for hubby then make toast foe me and hubby then sit down 
So breakfast in bed sounds bliss to yoy fancy swapping??  
Only kidding my hubby is one in a million - thank god you might say

My scan is at 12.45 picking up hubby at 11.30 (following his instructions) from work.
Lucky you not having to work - I work full time but thats only 35hrs a week so have 1 1/2 days off during Mon - Fri so it's not hard work at all. I did use to do 60 hrs a week and in a very hard industry but we sat down one day and assessed our life and prioritised what was important and what wasn't.
Resulting in me doing less hrs and my work place being 2 miles away from home. 
Getting jitters now about today 
carol xx


----------



## Tfor3 (Jun 18, 2007)

Oh Bassetts how lovely. I have a 3 legged cat at present but i'm a doggie girl at heart really. I'd love to have a lab, we had one when I was small. 

We did exactly the same - do I really want to kill myself doing the job and never seeing my DH (we've been married 3 years, 2nd time for both of us) or do I take time to reassess. Also the stress was doing nothing for TTC!   

So i'm taking the time. I want to find a part time job fairly soon and have more time for us. I have a DS-S and DS-D too (18 and 17)
Working 2 miles down the road must be bliss and also the 35 hours - good for you. 

Stop getting jittery - you will be fine      

Later

tess



xx


----------



## carol d (May 1, 2007)

I apologise before I start for this message as I am gonna rant and rave about life being pooh!!!

Well went for my scan and guess what?? My lining is only at 6.8mm and not good enough to proceed on Monday so they've upped my tabs to 5 a day (yes 5 a day!!!) I'll soon rattle  
Really really fed up in fact really really cheesed off with everything WHY CAN'T ANYTHING JUST BE RIGHT FOR ONCE   Am going back on Monday at 1pm for another scan and if (IF) it's ok will maybe have FET on Friday or Saturday BUT (THERE IT IS AGAIN!!) only if all my 7 frosties thaw BUT (there it is again!!) if more than 1/2 die then we can't go for blasts and they will have to be put back on maybe Wed/Thurs..... I feel like giving up BUT I WON'T I AM GONNA DO THIS  I've finished now so you can read the next part 
Strange the similarities between you and your D/H and me and my D/H - We celebrated our 3rd wedding anniversary in May and it's my second marriage too. As for having bassetts you have to kidding fun they are a nightmare - Henry is 4 1/2 and sulks if he can't sit on your lap (he's 5 stone) and Mollie is 3 1/2 and cries like a baby at night when she wakes up unless you give her a kiss and wrap her up in her blanket - at the moment Henry sitting on my lap on the computer carol xx sorry for rant


----------



## Tfor3 (Jun 18, 2007)

Oh Carol - i'm so sorry  

5 tablets a day! What are they? Do you get side effects from them? Sorry for pleading ignorance but how thick were they looking for? Is 6.8mm way off? (But that's a silly question isn't it because anything that means you can't transfer on Monday feels way off no matter what)

Even if you can't go to blasts they can still work! Although fingers crossed for all your 7 little  's - YOU CAN DO THIS! 
I'd love to have 7! 

Whatever happens, with fingers crossed that the tablets are effective, by the end of next week you'll be in your 2WW - then there will be a whole load of new worries to think about!!!!!      

Happy WA for May. Do you have any step children? I have 2 Ds-s (1 and Ds-d (17 - going on 30, you can't tell me anything, much flouncing, arguing and stomping!)

Hmmm I can see that bassetts may be a little trying then, but you wouldn't be without them. My cat likes to type when i'm on the computer, she's not very good though and I just get stuck with a tail in my face...  

Give them both (and DH) a big hug and get those tablets down you and we'll club together with the positive thinking and by Monday you'll be ready to go       

tess



xx


----------



## carol d (May 1, 2007)

Thanks Tess that's just what I needed someone to talk to me straight - it's strange when someone else says it to you who haven't been through this you think what the hell they haven't got a clue..

No step children (that I know off ha ha) my DH has got a 20 yr and 13 yr half sisters which only this year have entered our life via his elusive dad (if that's what you can call him!) 

Lining thickness should be between 8 and 10 mm so not far off but as I had this problem last time I know it's an issue which worries me. The tablets are to increase the hormone that makes the lining as for side effects I just want to shout and scream for no reason at all (well I'm blaming on the drugs and so far getting away with it with hubby ha ha  )
Thanks for the positive thinking - I am usually very positive but this hits you hard everytime (but who am I telling you've just had a BFN but you just get on with it how d you do it??)
Positive thoughts for your     carol xx


----------



## Tfor3 (Jun 18, 2007)

Ah but Carol , despite everything you got it thick enough last time        

Keep blaming the shouting on the drugs - i'm still trying to do that!

No idea how I keep positive - I think I must be a gambler at heart and I won't stop until I get a win. Plus i'm very impatient so i want it to happen NOW! Waiting until my next tx will be hard but at least after Friday i want to have a plan in place an goals to work towards.

I'm going to find an orange gerbera to put in my piccie for both of us!

Tess



xx


----------



## carol d (May 1, 2007)

Thanks Tess 
We are gonna get there in the end you are right - a plan / goal is what we all need. 
Are you seeing Dr Matthews on Friday ? 
Good Luck x 
carol d


----------



## Tfor3 (Jun 18, 2007)

Yes, cuddly grandad Mr Mathews for me on Friday

Found the flower (i had bright orange and bright pink gerberas as my wedding bouquet and i love them)

Have a good evening


tess


xx


----------



## Tasha_1977 (Sep 25, 2005)

Hello Tess,

I just wanted to say that I had a medicated FET in August last year with Bourn Hall after my fresh 1st ICSI failed. The result of my FET is lying fast asleep in his bassinette in our living room!!!    

After my fresh go failed last year i was very low and didn't believe for an instant that my FET would work so well. I had 3 on ice, 2 ( 5 cell grade ones) survived the thaw and one turned out to be my gorgeous 7 week old son Daniel.

I wasn't asked about a choice either - Dh and I trusted Bourn to do the best they could for us and just accepted we were doing a medicated FET. We are so glad we did now  

The best of luck
love Tasha xxx


----------



## Tfor3 (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi Tasha

That's wonderful! I am so pleased for you    And it gives me real hope - I have been worried about only having 3   and the fact that results for FET are shown as being about 10% less than 'fresh' cycles. But it only takes 1!

I know that I will go with what is recommended but I want to be informed enough to be able to question all the reasons so I am happy with what is being done and why. I do know that the team at Bourn will always do the best they can. However, timing is also a key thing for me as I am away for a few days each month now in Jul and Aug and away for the last 2 weeks of Sept so I also need to have tx which will fit around that. I really want to get going asap as I don't like waiting around (time wasted as far as i'm concerned!)

Thank you for sharing your great news and I wish you, your DH and Daniel all the very best  

Tess



xx


----------

